# Altima leaking anti-freeze in -5 deg temps



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Its about -5 here and has been the last few days. I went to start my car and let it run for awhile to keep the battery charged. I go to shut it off and I notice a small puddle underneath, antifreeze, looked like it was it was leaking somewhere around the front left wheel. I just had the intake manifold gasket done about 15k miles ago and its now out of warranty. I was wondering if anyone thinks I have a problem or if the problem will go away once it warms a little?

2000 altima gxe


----------



## wymi1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Is this the first time you have seen the leak? I wouldn't take a chance, if it was me I'd take a screwdriver and tighten all the hose clamps. The crossover hose in front of the motor has a been a leaker on my 01. I wound up having to use 2 clamps to stop the drips.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Yea first time...I lost a considerable amount of antifreeze. It was wierd, I heard hissing coming from the center of the engine after i shut it off after running awhile. Will I be able to tighten all the clamps from the top of the engine with ease? Or will I have to get underneath it?


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree I would tighten all your coolant system hoses' clamps, not uncommon to develop
leaks in frigid temps. The clamp on the rad end of the bottom hose might be a PIA though.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Ryan's Altima said:


> Its about -5 here and has been the last few days. I went to start my car and let it run for awhile to keep the battery charged. I go to shut it off and I notice a small puddle underneath, antifreeze, looked like it was it was leaking somewhere around the front left wheel. I just had the intake manifold gasket done about 15k miles ago and its now out of warranty. I was wondering if anyone thinks I have a problem or if the problem will go away once it warms a little?
> 
> 2000 altima gxe



In tempratures as -5 the materials will contract, which is normal. I would suggest you run the car for 20 minutes and then tighen your c-clamps down. IF you do it while it s cold and then everything come up to temp you might crack the plastic on the radiator.


Frank


----------

